# Roller repair on NH 472



## kentuckyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

Is there any cheap way to repair the rollers on a NH 472 haybine? I just can't justify putting $1200/a roll into it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

kentuckyguy said:


> Is there any cheap way to repair the rollers on a NH 472 haybine? I just can't justify putting $1200/a roll into it.


Nope.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mike's right.

I'm surprised you can get them that cheap. Probably cheaper to buying an old HayBine with good rollers and swap them out.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

kentuckyguy said:


> Is there any cheap way to repair the rollers on a NH 472 haybine? I just can't justify putting $1200/a roll into it.


I don't think they can be repaired. I saw a New Holland 477 haybine this past weekend and the guy wanted $1,200 for it. I was amazed the rollers were intact.

I also looked at another 477 at the end of last summer. Those rollers were missing patches of rubber and some were cracked and starting to peal. The guy was asking about $1,500 for it (his low price on that day), last I saw, it was still for sale at $1,000.

I talked with a dealer recently and a pretty seasoned sales guy and farmer. They sold New Holland hay equipment and had for many years. His take on the rollers coming apart were two fold, one, folks removing the shims and one roller physically touching the other. Second, he said sometimes a rock - if it goes through just right can take out a chunk of rubber. I can't say the guy is right or wrong - but was glad to receive the info.

I've seen New Holland haybines 30+ years old with rollers looking great. I've also seen later model New Holland discbines with rubber patches missing too. It makes me nervous about buying a New Holland with rubber rollers - with the expectation that they will hold up long term. Given my luck, they won't.

Having said the above - IMHO, the chevron rollers New Holland offers are some of the best, if not the best conditioning rollers ever put on a mower conditioner. You'll read about rubber coming off the rollers, but seldom, if ever, a bad review regarding their ability to condition hay. That alone makes me want to give them a go.

In the end - probably what we will do is buy a new(er) impeller machine or a late model rubber rolled New Holland or Hesston - with the idea that when the rolls let go, we buy another one and still come out ahead of something new. Presently we have a Hesston mower conditioner with rubber on steel rollers. I've never heard of these Hesston rollers coming apart. Ours is a 7 ft cut 1110, the 9ft is a 1120 and up until a few years ago, the same was made with MF decals and paint - model 1459. IMHO - Hesston sickle mower conditioners like the 1110 and 1120 are very well built/simple to repair machines.

Lot of rambling on my part. To answer you're question - IMHO, the cheap way to repair your rollers is to look for another machine. I believe you can find a good one - with good rollers, field ready, for less than the price of a pair of new rollers for you're haybine.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

7' haybines are hot for small farmers. If yours is in really nice shape otherwise, I can almost imagine putting new rolls in it. Maybe run it a few years after and sell it and recoup most of your money? Otherwise, there's always used rolls or maybe steel aftermarket. Call Smucker Welding.


----------



## kentuckyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

I was actually looking at buying it. The haybine is in excellent shape except for the top roller. It's starting to peel on the end.


----------



## kentuckyguy (Apr 13, 2015)

It was priced to me for $600


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

kentuckyguy said:


> I was actually looking at buying it. The haybine is in excellent shape except for the top roller. It's starting to peel on the end.


Well maybe you can get a year or two out of it....maybe longer. I have seen some run quite awhile with roll damage. At that price it would be worth a shot.

Regards, Mike


----------

